

Why are you SHOUTING programmer? - josephwilk
http://blog.josephwilk.net/rhetorical-programming/why-are-you-shouting-programmer.html

======
lmm
Syntax colouring is unreliable. I want a visible distinction between constants
and variables even when editing in black and white, and it's more important to
make variables readable than to make constants readable. It's as simple as
that.

